# Scratch Removal



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I did a bit of polishing over the weekend. I was quite pleased with the results seeing as everything I used I already had in my garage (all bought from Halfords):


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Seems to have done well at masking the swirls too, nice. Out of interest, what did you use?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Nas said:


> Out of interest, what did you use?


Just what I had already in my garage:

Started with T-cut coloured scratch remover. Then Colour Magic (black, of course) for 3 coats. Then Autogylm super resin polish, 2 coats, with the last coat taken of with a cheap orbital polisher. Then finally a coat of Autogylm extra gloss (left on for about a hour). 

The scratches we quite visible so I think it got rid of them quite well.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

You rate the colour magic mate? I was under the impression it was a bit of a myth the results it claims to provide? Im in a Kuro Black and always wondered whether Colour Magic does what it says on the tin so to speak?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

BigBen said:


> You rate the colour magic mate? I was under the impression it was a bit of a myth the results it claims to provide? Im in a Kuro Black and always wondered whether Colour Magic does what it says on the tin so to speak?


As I recall I bought it when I had my last car. After using the scratch remover it certainly did a good job of bringing back the shine. I've also used the red on my other car. The big problem is avoiding getting it on the plastic trims, which is very noticeable on my red car.

I'm not sure if I've even used it on the whole car, just areas where there's visible scratches. But the swirling looks a lot better as well.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

I would recommend Autoglym Scratch X or Autoglym Ultimate Compound, I've used them on black cars alot and the finish was flawless like a mirror.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Saifskyline said:


> I would recommend Autoglym Scratch X or Autoglym Ultimate Compound, I've used them on black cars alot and the finish was flawless like a mirror.


Thanks. I'll have a look for that stuff and give it a whizz.


----------

